# Empress of Scotland



## amelia1730 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have recently been researching Empress of Scotland as my M-I-L, who was born in India was brought to England in 1947 on this ship. It sailed from Bombay to Liverpool, arriving May 7th 1947.

During the searching I found a do***ent online which I have since lost. I wonder if someone can either tell me what kind of do***ent it is or where I might find it please. This may enable me to track it down.

It was a typed page for the Empress of Scotland showing how many trips it had done and the dates. How many miles travelled. Dates of embarkation and disembarkation and ports of call. As I now really need the date they embarked in Bombay I could kick myself for not saving the doc. It wasn't something I had to pay for, I'm pretty sure. It was probably a link within a website which is why I'm having such trouble finding it.

My Chrome search history is up the creek and shows nothing other than todays searches even though I haven't deleted history.
Any ideas most welcome. Thank you


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome,
EMPRESS OF SCOTLAND sailed from Bombay 23/April/1947,
Arrived Port Said 29/April/1947, sailed 30/April/1947
Arrived Liverpool 7/May/1947
Taken from the piece MT40/145 at the British National Archives.
I have attached the page in question, a little out of focus but you can read the detail.
For a more accurate description, the exact times of departure and arrival. See the vessels Logbook. Also available from the British National Archive in piece BT99/7088

regards
Roger


----------



## amelia1730 (Aug 24, 2017)

Roger, you are an absolute star! Thank you very much. 
Do you have any idea what kind of do***ent I saw with all the miles travelled, where the ship went etc? 
From memory I think it covered more than one year. Would that have been the ships log? You've given me the date I was after so I'm not too worried but it is bugging me where I saw it!
Once again, many thanks.


----------



## amelia1730 (Aug 24, 2017)

Roger, I have just noticed the dates.... M-I-L said she was at sea for 6 weeks! Was it definitely April they left. (Sorry couldn't read the copy as it was too blurry). Maybe aged 12 it just seemed like 6 weeks! That do***ent cannot be downloaded which is a great shame.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello
Defiantly 23/April. I think MIL's memory may be a little rusty. That said these records, like any others, can have typo's.
Depends on how fast the ship was sailing. Bombay to Liverpool is roughly 7000 nautical miles. If the vessel was cruising at 20 knots this would mean a journey time of approx. 14/15 days.
If still in doubt consult the vessel Logbook.

regards
Roger


----------



## peteash (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi amelia1730 I wonder if you found any information on the ports of call you were searching for on the Empress of Scotland ,my father joined the crew of the ship in Liverpool on the 22nd of May 1947 and was looking for more info ,hope you see this .
Pete.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not sure, but was the Empress of Scotland originally the Empress of Japan and the name was changed in WWII after Japan joined the war. Or am I mixing it up with another vessel.

Or am I thinking of Empress of Canada, or indeed neither!


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

She was renamed, as Seaman38 says. She was tied up ahead of us in Singapore, Aug-Sep 1947, grey all over and trooping. It must have been one of her last voyages in that role.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Pete and welcome,
Don't know where this post went to! 
*Hi I am looking for ships log /port of calls for the Empress of Scotland in 1947 when she was still a troop ship , my father joined the ship as a deck boy on the 22nd may and would like to know more of the trips he made .I have tried the national archives but they have nothing on line but I may send off for the relevant articles ,I wondered if any one on here might know where to look ,hope I have posted this in the right part of this forum ,its my first post on here .
Pete.*

EMPRESS OF SCOTLAND official number 161430.
She sailed from Liverpool 24/May/1947, Port Said 30/5/47, Suez 31/5
Arrived Singapore 11/6, sailed 13/6.
Arrived Hong Kong 16/6 sailed 17/6.
Shanghai 20/6
Kure21/6 sailed 23/6.
Returned via Hong Kong 28/6, sailed 29/6.
Singapore 2/7. sailed 3/7
Bombay 10/7. sailed 11/7.
Suez 18/7
Port Said 19/7.
Arrived Liverpool 26/7.
Her 1947 Logbooks and Crew Agreements are at Kew. Piece BT99/7088
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/results/r?_cr=bt99/7088&_dss=range&_ro=any&_st=adv
You will need to visit to view.
EMPRESS OF SCOTLAND ceased Trooping 2/May/1948. Hence to Glasgow for reconditioning and return to her owners.

Did your Dad serve in the MN after this voyage? If so. Do you have his Form CRS10 and/or his Discharge book, together with his Seaman's Pouch?

regards
Roger


----------



## peteash (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi Rodger this is fantastic information you have just filled in so many missing gaps in just this one voyage ,my dad did 6 trips on the Empress of Scotland from 22nd of May 1947 to the 3rd of May 1948 he then did a trip on the oil tanker Teakwood from 4th June 1948 to 3rd of Nov 1948 ,I have his Discharge book which is where I got the dates from this is the limit of Knowledge I have on the trips he did ,he died in 1974 when I was 11 years old so apart from some very vague memories of the little he said at the time I know nothing else ,I did not until recently realise she was still a troop ship when he was on it or that he had travelled so widely just on this one trip ,but thanks to you I have real substance to the story now ,I don't have the CRS10 but have CRS8 which is cessation of seagoing service ,not sure what the seaman's pouch is but I don't have that either .I looked at the national archives file BT99/7088 ,is it only possible to see it in person or can you have it copied and posted ? . Thanks again Roger very interesting .
Pete.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Pete,
Have sent you a personal message concerning your dad.

regards
Roger


----------

